# polk audio



## Guest (Nov 11, 2007)

looking for some pros and cons on the polk audio monitor series especially the 50s :dontknow:


----------



## mikeb (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi Jimmy, I have never heard the Monitor series but I do have alot of experiance with Polk speakers. I am running two Polk systems as we speak, a sub/sat in the living room and a pair of front LS 90s, a ls350 center and a pair of r300's for surrounds. Polk speakers are always a great bang for the buck and I never hesitate to recommend them when someone is interested.:T


----------



## mikeb (Oct 22, 2006)

Just noticed the Shack Store has them at a great price if you decide to go with them.
http://www.hometheatershack.com/ele...loorstanding_Speaker_Black_Finish_Single.html


----------



## brent_s (Feb 26, 2007)

I have RTi38s in my theater room and R150s in my living room. Although I've not done a direct A/B comparison on in the same room/system, I think the voicings are consistent. I would expect the Monitors to follow the trend. While speaker voicing and listener taste is very much an individual thing, based on my experience, I'd have to agree with Mike that they should be a solid choice.

FWIW, Polk (via its retailers) has been clearance pricing the current RTi series to make way for the RTiA or whatever they're calling them. Not sure how the clearance pricing compares to the Monitor prices, but probably worth a look. I got my RTi38s during a similar model change...after all of the Polk incentives at that time, they were $90ish/each from Crutchfield; originally $380/pair before the sale.

Happy hunting.

-Brent


----------



## Scuba Diver (Sep 28, 2007)

If you have heard them, the price is right, and you like how they sound then I don't see any reason not to do it.


----------



## Ron Temple (Oct 16, 2007)

The clearance pricing on the RTi 8s is ~ $400/pr and I've seen it less. Considering the M50s normal MSRP is the same, it's tough to pass the RTis up. I've owned Rs, RTis, RTAs and SDAs and the old Monitor 5jrs.. The new Monitors are easy to overlook because they are sold at CC. I have great respect for all things Polk because they offer quality and value at every pricepoint.


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

I would recommend going for the Rti series over the Monitor series (especially with the clearance prices Ron mentioned)

I was able to A/B a Monitor 40 and Rti 4 ... the Rti series is just much better than the Monitor series.


----------

